# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  امکان بک آپ گرفتن از یک جدول

## saeid111saeid

سلام
با وجود چند جدول در بانک اطلاعاتی
چطور میشه فقط از یک جدول بکاپ گرفت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون میشم توضیح بدید

و اینکه چطور موقع جستجو ، شرطی بزارم که اگر این کد وجود نداشت پیغام بده که این کد وجود ندارد
اینم توضیح بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## علی فتحی

منم خیلی واجبه برام چند جا مطرح کردم ولی کسی جواب نداده فکر کنم همچین چیزی امکان نداره. ناچارا از کل جدول بک گرفتم بعد جدولهای ناخواسته را پاک کردم

----------


## ghossein

سلام 
لینک زیر رو ببینید می تونه کمکتون کنه :

http://www.sqlserver-training.com/ho...up-sql-table/-

ولی من به شما پیشنهاد می کنم که یه فایل XML بسازید و داده های داخل جدول رو داخل این فایل ذخیره کنید و برای بازیابی اون هم داده ها از فایل بخونید و در جدول وارد کنید.

----------

